# Protektoren + Neck Brace für BikePark (Zwergengrösse)



## The_Kat (13. April 2018)

Hallo in die Runde

Suche nach passenden Protektoren für kleine Frauen und wollt mal paar Erfahrungsberichte sammeln.

War im letzten Jahr mal ein Wochenende im BikePark mit geliehenen Bike und auch Schutzausrüstung. Nachdem das eigene Bike gerade in Planung ist (*FreumichwieBolle*) wollte ich mich schon mal um umsehen wegen Protektoren.....Und hab festgestellt...für Frauen gar net mal so einfach....

Hatte dort eine Jacke von ixs, die aber nicht wirklich angenehm zu tragen war weil viel zu lang...

Mein Problem ist, viel Oberweite, aber kurzer Oberkörper. Bin Nur 1,59 Groß 

Hab von Leatt die jacky 4.5 im Internet gefunden (mit Brace On System) Hat die schon jemand und kann Berichten?

Auch bei Ellenbogen und Knie/Schienbeinschoner wären Erfahrungsberichte ganz gut. Die meisten Fühlen sich ja eher an als würde man in einer Ritterrüstung stecken...und auch so aussehen


----------



## maidle (14. April 2018)

Hey
Also ich hab die Jacky und geb sie nicht mehr her. Man merkt sie nicht beim fahren, sie beeinträchtigt nicht die Bewegung, rutscht nicht und ist gut belüftet.
Auch mit größerer Oberweite meiner Meinung nach gut tragbar. Und ich bin auch nur 1,60 , mir passt sie echt super 
Kann sie dir wirklich nur empfehlen.
Und die Kniepads von Leatt ( 3df6.0) sind auch top. Sitzen eng am Bein und rutschen nicht und sind durch die Hartschale auch sehr robust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Kat (16. April 2018)

Ah cool, das hört sich ja gut an. Dann werde ich mir die mal bestellen und schauen ob meine Oberweite rein passt 
Und die Kniepads schau ich mir auch gleich mal an.
Als Zwerg hat mans echt nicht einfach...


----------

